# Carbontastic OEM+ Style: One-Off Audi Parts Displayed in Carbon Fiber Flickr Group Feed



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

While we'll admit we're big fans of the graphite woven stuff, we'll also readily state that its application can be overdone. Surfing one of our favorite photo feeds on Flickr today we found two obviously Audi-based images and couldn't decide whether it was too much or just right. By now we've made our decision but we're curious about your take.

The first image (above) shows the usual Audi wheel center cap and plastic lug covers made of carbon fiber rather than the typical platinum grey fitted on most Audi vehicles. The second shot (below) apperas to be a B5 fitted with more alcantara and carbon fiber than you can shake a stick at, with carbon on the e-brake handle, shifter knob, interior trim, steering column and segmented steering wheel. 










So what do you think? Check out more carbon fiber photos on Flickr after the jump.

* Full Story *


----------

